# Should I



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Always wanted a set of horns since Richard Clarks GN. Getting close to start install of new system and a bnib set of USD D-RTMT have come up. Not being very educated in HLCD's is this model any good? Are they worth installing, what are they worth monetarily? I notice most run an 8" or larger midbass, I will be running 2 6.5" drivers, those should be sufficient I would think. I have some tuning ability using an Audio Control DQ-61, will that be enough? I also have a very powerful ARC Audio DEX that is for sale but could be used. I guess bottom line, stick with soft domes or take a step into the realm of HLCDs?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if you want to try horns, then try horns.

check first if your car is suitable, before springing into action and then being stuck.

the rotomount makes it particularly easy to slip them under the dash, but some do not like the small aperture and the long curve to make the angle, instead of a bonafide reflector.

if they come cheap, then they can go cheap if you don't like the sound, but as a guideline if you will spend over 200 on a set then save up for some of the Eric Stevens full-size bodies and put on a decent set of drivers.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The USD horns have some design issues...and the D was the piezo driver one. I wouldn't pay much for them, maybe $100.


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Guy wants $200 for them. I like to get the best I can afford. Guess I'll look up this Eric stevens guy, unless someone has a link?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric is on here...he was the owner and founder of Image Dynamics, and now Oncore.

$200 is too much for those horns IMO.


----------



## wanderer1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've seen some of the new oncore stuff. Looks very promising


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

wanderer1 said:


> I've seen some of the new oncore stuff. Looks very promising


great! And Eric appears to have a production set up, for the horns that means he is able to periodically restock his shelves so you likely won't wait long if at all, if you care to buy the best design available. 

And if you find you still want horns and your vehicle is such that only roto-mounts from USD will fit, my suggestion is to do it anyway. In the face of opposition from considerable, venerated expert opinion, sometimes the basic desire to have horns finally, supersedes the nit-picking about which design is superior.

IF you do go the roto-mount way, you can't get much for the drivers, (I have a pair, new and unused, of the Motorola piezo with USD stickers) but you can use the horns with whatever drivers you would want, I have a pair of Radian drivers with the mylar surrounds, and if you decide you like horns, you could do like me and get a set of Veritas, to go with the USD, and both full bodies and minis, from club Stevens.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

wanderer1 said:


> Always wanted a set of horns since Richard Clarks GN. Getting close to start install of new system and a bnib set of USD D-RTMT have come up. Not being very educated in HLCD's is this model any good? Are they worth installing, what are they worth monetarily? I notice most run an 8" or larger midbass, I will be running 2 6.5" drivers, those should be sufficient I would think. I have some tuning ability using an Audio Control DQ-61, will that be enough? I also have a very powerful ARC Audio DEX that is for sale but could be used. I guess bottom line, stick with soft domes or take a step into the realm of HLCDs?


If someone is interested in trying horns, I would recommend a couple of options:

1) Contact Eric and get some of his horns

or

2) if you're a cheapskate like me, go to parts express and get yourself a pair of the Pyle knockoffs of the JBL PT waveguides, along with a couple of cheap Celestion compression drivers.

The second option is cheaper, but it's going to be a challenge finding a mounting location for the PT waveguides. If you're ambitious you can hack them and put a neodymium soft dome a the apex, which will reduce the footprint considerably.

BTW, all of my audio nonsense was inspired by a Richard Clark article in CA&E that I read when I was a teenager, a long long time ago.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> The USD horns have some design issues...and the D was the piezo driver one. I wouldn't pay much for them, maybe $100.


I would pay shipping for them just so I could cut up the lenses and throw them away! 
And than pee on the piezo siren . Ok I'm being mean , but I get the point across , I had a set and I felt stupid for trying them about 18years ago. I use ES and they sound fantastic!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cajunner said:


> great! And Eric appears to have a production set up, for the horns that means he is able to periodically restock his shelves so you likely won't wait long if at all, if you care to buy the best design available.
> 
> And if you find you still want horns and your vehicle is such that only roto-mounts from USD will fit, my suggestion is to do it anyway. In the face of opposition from considerable, venerated expert opinion, sometimes the basic desire to have horns finally, supersedes the nit-picking about which design is superior.
> 
> IF you do go the roto-mount way, you can't get much for the drivers, (I have a pair, new and unused, of the Motorola piezo with USD stickers) but you can use the horns with whatever drivers you would want, I have a pair of Radian drivers with the mylar surrounds, and if you decide you like horns, you could do like me and get a set of Veritas, to go with the USD, and both full bodies and minis, from club Stevens.



You know how we do things around here, we make stuff fit! Lol


----------

